# Tivo And Samsung Cable box



## welshpedro (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm having some trouble getting my Tivo to work with NTL \ Virgin Digi box. I have done a guided setup, and choses all the correct channels ok, and selected Samsung as the set top box type, and found that codes 20045 work for changing the channels... but....

I dont seem to get it to work. If I change to channel 102, it sends 102, but then sits there. Pressing the enter on the Virgin remote completes the sequence, and the channel changes. I selected send enter command during the setup, and also selected no leading zeros (as all channels are 101 upward). 

Can anyone help me out please (as its likely to be something simple messed up by me rather than a hardware prob)


----------



## BigH (Jan 8, 2008)

have you turned off the Mini guide on the Samsung box ?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't think that's a problem now; assuming that the OPs box has the latest firmware on it. However, there's no harm in trying it 

There are a number of threads on this topic. I suggest the OP does a search.


----------



## welshpedro (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks for help.. all resolved now. I did do a search first, but didnt get anything (may have not put in correct search criteria)


----------

